# Outlook Reminders



## janethong (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all,

I used to receive a few times in a day the message listed below on my desktop screen. Is there any wrong with my network connection?

Message read as" there was a problem reading one or more of your reminders. Some reminders may not appear. Network problem are preventing connection to the Microsoft Exchange Server computer" .

What is the exact problem of my Outlook Reminders? Please help~~ 

Thanks!!


 
Regards,
Janet


----------



## cklauder (Oct 20, 2004)

*Work Around*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;195748

This KB article has info related to this error. I went through and looked at each recurring calendar item until I found one that gave me an error. I deleted the offending item and the issue was resolved. 

Thanks
CK


----------

